# "Free" Senseo Coffeemaker Deal is Back



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

I didn't want to derail the recently posted Keurig thread, so I thought I would take the opportunity to alert my fellow coffee drinkers that Sara Lee is once again putting on its "Share Senseo" coffeemaker giveaway.

https://www.sharesenseo.com/q5/1.jsp;jsessionid=01B1809DDB2C8FE59DB421B26BBB72B6

For the investment of about three minutes to fill out a survey, you can submit an application to receive a Senseo coffeemaker for a $15 shipping and handling charge (via PayPal or credit card). You also receive a bag of various Senseo coffee pods, an airtight storage cylinder, some coupons for $20 off additional Senseo machines, and a coupon for $1.00 off a Sara Lee frozen dessert. I have checked this offer out on other sites and the feedback has been generally positive. Most people who submitted survey responses received machines. In some cases it appears the machines may have either been factory seconds or reconditioned units, however those who did have complaints were able to resolve the issue to their satisfaction.

I submitted applications using two different email addresses and received acceptance notices on both within 36 hours. The notice indicates 4-6 weeks for shipping, however a number of people said they got theirs much faster.

I've never actually tried coffee from one of these machines but have used similar devices when staying at hotels. I've found them to brew an acceptable cup. I know at least one other forum member has taken advantage of a similar offer and I'm wondering whether anyone else here has any experience with this deal and would care to share.


----------

